
In San Francisco the Minimum Wage Eats Restaurants - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-minimum-wage-eats-restaurants-1494369579?mod=fbads
======
staticautomatic
I haven't seen any indication that this is due to minimum wage, or heard
anything of the sort from the few people I know who own restaurants in the
city. It seems to have much more to do with cost of living. Minimum wage
issues certainly wouldn't explain why so many restaurants have "Hiring" signs
in their windows. One restaurant owner I know said that in spite of being
super busy all the time, he had to close his restaurant one night a week
simply because he couldn't find enough staff.

------
HarryHirsch
The local fishwrapper printed two or three accounts of a restaurant owner
complaining about the minimum wage, and what adverse impact it had on his
business. Everyone familiar with these establishments agrees that the quality
of the food and service is awful. Good riddance! Shut the place down today!
But you can take shots at the increase in minimum wage, especially since it
impacts all restaurants equally.

